# New forecasting site!



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Let's see if they can get it right!!!!! goes online 10-31-2008

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The site looks cool, i will def check it out this winter!


----------

